# Where to find an opaque storage box for Dubia colony?



## Hunders (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm looking at starting a Dubia roach colony but I'm having trouble finding an opaque storage box with dimensions of around 2'L x 1'W x 2'H. The only ones I can find are transparent!

Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Gekkonidae (Sep 15, 2009)

Really Useful Boxes - Free Delivery Online


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

We bought ours in both poundstretcher and b&m for only a few quid each


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

Wilkinsons have some good cheap tubs they also sell online wilkinsonsplus.com


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Why do you need an opaque box?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Freakinfreak said:


> Why do you need an opaque box?


Same, we have LOADS of babies and only use a normal 50l RUB


----------



## Hunders (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. 

The reason behind me wanting an opaque box is because as the roaches prefer the dark I imagine it would be better for them.


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

We've found that as long as they get fed well and kept warm they'll breed no matter what they're in ....:lol2:


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I think they breed better when kept in a dark box.


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey guys!!

I'm new on here. Not got my dragon yet but she is being delivered on the 1st of August. 

I'm going to start my own colony of dubbies and have looked at this thread cause i was too having probs getting and opaque box with a flat lid. All the ones I could find had corregated lids...rubbish :bash:

But I've found this at homebase: Multipurpose Tote - Graphite from Homebase.co.uk

I think this is pretty much the same as the guy who is on roach colony.co.uk uses, so I'm gonna pick one up on weds and get started!!:flrt:

Loving the forum by the way...you guys are answering all my probs!!


----------



## Hunders (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Burpy!

Although it's a little expensive, that box is PERFECT! : victory:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I got a pretty big grey tub with a lid from wilkinsons, must be close to the size your after for £4. I think they breed better in a darker tub too.


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Juzza12 said:


> I got a pretty big grey tub with a lid from wilkinsons, must be close to the size your after for £4. I think they breed better in a darker tub too.


I just like the tote as it's very sturdy and the plastic is thicker that most other storage boxes meaning heat control should be better. Also, it's one of the only ones I can find with a flat lid, rather than some coregated thing that you'll never get the vent mesh fitted to nicely. 

Will let you know how I get on with it though!! :2thumb:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Burpy said:


> I just like the tote as it's very sturdy and the plastic is thicker that most other storage boxes meaning heat control should be better. Also, it's one of the only ones I can find with a flat lid, rather than some coregated thing that you'll never get the vent mesh fitted to nicely.
> 
> Will let you know how I get on with it though!! :2thumb:


The one i have had a flat lid, i cut out a section in the middle, didn't put mesh on though as i already have tights over the top of the tub. Pretty sturdy but a downside to most of the cheaper tubs is the fact that most don't have flat bottoms. Mine has a raised section on the bottom although it seems to keep the heat pretty well.


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Juzza12 said:


> The one i have had a flat lid, i cut out a section in the middle, didn't put mesh on though as i already have tights over the top of the tub. Pretty sturdy but a downside to most of the cheaper tubs is the fact that most don't have flat bottoms. Mine has a raised section on the bottom although it seems to keep the heat pretty well.


Cool!! Tell me, how do you heat yours? I've seen heat pads used (which is what I'm gonna use) but I've also seen people use electric blankets which must cost a fortune to run 24hours a day :gasp:

How many colonys do you have going buddy?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive got a mat underneath mine that covers the whole of the bottom, it's a microclimate one but from what i've heard other brands like Habistat are better. The mats probably cost pennies a weak to run. 

I did have 2 lobster colonies, 1 for feeding 1 for breeding but i've just put them together and they're really thriving. Going to get some turkistans for a bit more variety. Did have dubias before which are a great size and don't climb but they're too slow to breed for me and i kept having problems with dropped egg cases so i sold them. It's well worth getting a colony of roaches going as they save so much money.


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Juzza12 said:


> Ive got a mat underneath mine that covers the whole of the bottom, it's a microclimate one but from what i've heard other brands like Habistat are better. The mats probably cost pennies a weak to run.


Yeah, I've ordered a habistat one, 20W I think. Do you have yours on a stat or do you just plug it in?



Juzza12 said:


> I did have 2 lobster colonies, 1 for feeding 1 for breeding but i've just put them together and they're really thriving. Going to get some turkistans for a bit more variety. Did have dubias before which are a great size and don't climb but they're too slow to breed for me and i kept having problems with dropped egg cases so i sold them. It's well worth getting a colony of roaches going as they save so much money.


Yeah, the whole idea of having the colony is to save a bit of dough. Not because I wont spend the money on my dragon, it's just that I don't see the point in paying out every week for live foods that are A: expensive and B: not the best nutritionaly. There just doesn't seem to be much value in that. I know setting up a colony isn't going to be cheap, but I think your getting better value, especially as any excess roaches can be sold to recoup some costs as well as help other people to become self suffcient too: victory:

I've never met the Lobsters or Turkeys, so can't comment on them. I'm going for dubbies because thats all I'll get away with with the wife  She doesn't like the idea of having roaches in the house :whip:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

soo will 1000 dubia be alright for a starter colony? im going too use them for my bosc who is still youngish just gave him a few lobsters i dont think they made a dent :lol2: , i didnt think i would but im actully enjoying breeding roach's and i cant stop looking at them , the pic in my sig is of my first female that iv seen do this so hopefully soon i have babies


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

weelad said:


> soo will 1000 dubia be alright for a starter colony?


If you can afford that many mate!! Dubbies are slow growing, so if you were to start with 1000 smalls, it would be about 6 months before they mature enough to start having off spring.

Best thing to do is get a mixture of sizes including some adult breeders. that way you should have a constant supply right from the off. But the adults can be very expensive. Seen them on here £1.50 each for females.

Have a look at some of the youtube vids on how to keep them to see what a fully functioning colony looks like:2thumb:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Burpy said:


> If you can afford that many mate!! Dubbies are slow growing, so if you were to start with 1000 smalls, it would be about 6 months before they mature enough to start having off spring.
> 
> Best thing to do is get a mixture of sizes including some adult breeders. that way you should have a constant supply right from the off. But the adults can be very expensive. Seen them on here £1.50 each for females.
> 
> Have a look at some of the youtube vids on how to keep them to see what a fully functioning colony looks like:2thumb:


cheers yea the colony includes adults its the one from ricks livefoods , its hard too get an idea of 1000 roaches :lol2: should be getting them around september will probably buy 500-1000 lobsters too for the beardies cant wait!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I saw that deal on rick's, really good value for money. There's a colony of 1100 on ebay that's cheaper http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Blaptica-dubi..._Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item335ed7753d

Burpy, i don't have a stat on mine, you want to aim for a temp of around 90f. Yeah, the money from selling the excess is a bonus, good for paying for other bits of equipment. My colony is at the point where i need to sell some off soon. Dubia's would definately be best for an unsure wife lol. The lobsters and turks are pretty fast and the lobsters can climb smooth surfaces.


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Juzza12 said:


> Burpy, i don't have a stat on mine, you want to aim for a temp of around 90f. Yeah, the money from selling the excess is a bonus, good for paying for other bits of equipment. My colony is at the point where i need to sell some off soon.


 Well I'm gonna try it without the stat to start with as they will be just placed in the corner of a room. My Idea is that when I build my new viv (as i'll have to because the one the BD is in now is too small) I'm gonna build it two tiered with space for the doobia tubs underneath the main viv. Again, this is a money saving thing. I can then insulate the lower half of the viv to keep the heat in the tubs and any heat that does leak through will go into the viv to keep BD warm at night, cause we live in a cold house. Might even put in some vents to ensure this happens. I'll install vents at the back too so, if like now the viv is quite warm at night because of the lovley weather, i can vent the excess heat form the dubie enclosure into the air, but close the vents in winter. I like to think of it as a green viv as it's so energy effecient!!



> Dubia's would definately be best for an unsure wife lol. The lobsters and turks are pretty fast and the lobsters can climb smooth surfaces.


Mate, if i bought some cockraoches that could climb smooth walls, the result wouldn't be pretty, something like this --->:bash: 

:lol2:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

They breed twice as fast in the dark so that is a must.

Also your results will be so much better with a stat because if the temp is lower than 80f they will grow really slow and if your temps are higher than 90f this can leave females infertile.
For best results keep them 80-85f constant and thing is with dubia they breed slow at the best of times so if you don't have it just right you be waiting a very long time to get decent numbers.
Also don't forget about humidity they need a little moisture in the air. : victory:


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

imginy said:


> if your temps are higher than 90f this can leave females infertile.


Really? I've never heard that before. Indeed I've heard exactally the oposite :s 

Ian from the roach farm on his youtube care sheet says 95F is ideal breading temp... 

Will be keeping mine around the 90F or in modern temps for the younger person, 31c.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Burpy said:


> Really? I've never heard that before. Indeed I've heard exactally the oposite :s
> 
> Ian from the roach farm on his youtube care sheet says 95F is ideal breading temp...
> 
> Will be keeping mine around the 90F or in modern temps for the younger person, 31c.


yes 95f is too hot I know some care sheets might have 95f as the maximum temperature but do you really want to be keeping them at the maximum possible temperature?
Plus a lot of care sheets will have 90f as maximum.

I used to keep mine at around 90f until I spoke with a friend on here who told me they breed better at 85f and any thing over 90f can leave females infertile. 
After dropping temps slightly my roaches are breeding faster than eva.


----------



## tang soo do (May 8, 2010)

Hi our local Poundstretcher or instore or whatever its called now have some huge opaque black storage boxes. Got my eye on one but she wont let me have anymore boxes :devil:


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

imginy said:


> I used to keep mine at around 90f until I spoke with a friend on here who told me they breed better at 85f and any thing over 90f can leave females infertile.
> After dropping temps slightly my roaches are breeding faster than eva.


Well you can't argue with experience :2thumb:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

imginy said:


> They breed twice as fast in the dark so that is a must.


Really?! If they do I can't imagine how many I'd have now, the Turks seem to be going mental at the moment. I wish they would grow a bit bloody quicker though, I've got tons of babies but they're nowhere near big enough to feed to any of my lizards.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> Really?! If they do I can't imagine how many I'd have now, the Turks seem to be going mental at the moment. I wish they would grow a bit bloody quicker though, I've got tons of babies but they're nowhere near big enough to feed to any of my lizards.


Yes when you have them at the right temps in the dark thy will just wander round all day and night eating food and mating and exploring. Where as when you got them in the light they will just lay still most of the day only moving to get food.
Same thing with temps you need them to feel comfortable if its too hot the only thing the roaches will be doing is all pilling up in the coolest part of the tub. Same goes when its too cold they will all just pile up in the warmest part.

You need it just right so they feel comfortable and then they will spend all day and night walking about eating and breeding.

As for your turks do you have high humidity because this is the key to getting them to grow faster I would recommend wet chicken mash for the main part of there diet.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Focus DIY do storage boxes in their cheap Payless range which are opaque green.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I just got my self a clear 150 litre plastic tub with lid from roys for £10 and then painted it.


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

they defo breed better in a dark warm place 

RUB's now do a solid colour box there great and last


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

imginy said:


> I just got my self a clear 150 litre plastic tub with lid from roys for £10 and then painted it.


Was just about to suggest doing this : victory:

The paint would be on the outside too so won't affect the roaches.


----------



## Daz J (Jan 5, 2011)

*kept in the dark*

We too struggled to find just the right size box for our Dubia colony, as it had to fit in the viv stand under the viv. Found we could find plenty of clear ones so..................... Bought one and covered it with black fablon (sticky backed plastic for all who remember Blue Peter lol)
Works a treat the roaches love the dark!
lol


----------

